# window(1)?



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 3, 2009)

I got this with my ``Freshports daily new ports'' a few days ago:

http://www.freshports.org/misc/window/


> Add window(1) from the base system.  This follows OpenBSD whom removed
> this yesterday and we would like to follow suit.



I searched the -current list, but I can't find any thread or something about it... Does anyone know why it is being removed?

I often use the standard FreeBSD LiveFS to repair systems, and window is the only way to open multiple shells at the same time (That works out of the box anyway), I would *really* hate to see it removed from base, it would seriously decrease the usefulness of the FreeBSD LiveFS...


----------



## Lowell (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like the detailed discussions weren't public, but the summary is in the commit message:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/usr.bin/window/Attic/README


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> I often use the standard FreeBSD LiveFS to repair systems, and window is the only way to open multiple shells at the same time (That works out of the box anyway), I would *really* hate to see it removed from base, it would seriously decrease the usefulness of the FreeBSD LiveFS...


Doesn't ALT-F1, ALT-F2, etc. work?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 3, 2009)

Not with the LiveFS.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2009)

That does make it somewhat limited 

Haven't tried it yet but I guess you can install the port to the ISO image before burning. Mount the ISO using mdconfig and use DESTDIR to install a few ports (like window or maybe even screen). It does mean you need to customize the ISO a little before it'll be useful.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 3, 2009)

Perhaps try to build a statically-linked, self-contained version of it and dump it in /rescue? Or package the port and install it from a stick. Anyway, it sounds like a nuisance.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 3, 2009)

I just want to download a stock image and use that, I need basic tools like vi, dd, etc. I don't need anything fancy.
The only LiveCD I like is the simple FreeBSD LiveFS, I don't like other liveCD's like FreeSBie ... The only limitation of this LiveFS is the lack of virual terminals, window is not a perfect solution, but it works pretty well for me.

I could make my own LiveCD, but that's just too much time ... And this solution has always worked for me ...
Using an USB stick is cumbersome ... I use this method on occasion for things like dd_rescue or whatever, I don't fancy doing it every time I boot the CD ...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2009)

AFAIK window has only been removed in 8-CURRENT. Which means it's still available on the release 6 & 7 CDs.


----------



## Oko (Jun 3, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> I got this with my ``Freshports daily new ports'' a few days ago:
> 
> http://www.freshports.org/misc/window/
> 
> ...


I am wondering the same myself. I honestly have to admit that I like dvtm better than window but the second one was in the base. 
Window was quite buggy also and notoriously poorly documented. I had to dig some very old threads from users@netbsd in order to write my .windowrc file.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 4, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> I just want to download a stock image and use that, I need basic tools like vi, dd, etc. I don't need anything fancy.
> The only LiveCD I like is the simple FreeBSD LiveFS, I don't like other liveCD's like FreeSBie ... The only limitation of this LiveFS is the lack of virual terminals, window is not a perfect solution, but it works pretty well for me.



Have you tried Frenzy?  It's only 32-bit and based on FreeBSD 6.x, but I've found it to be much nicer to use than even Kanotix/Knoppix in console mode.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 4, 2009)

Frenzy ... Wasn't that the one with green console text and all other kinds of crap "custom" configurations, automagic scripts, and whatnot?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 4, 2009)

Some of the boot is colourised, yes.  But once you get to a console prompt, you have a standard FreeBSD 6.x install with a bunch of extra networking apps installed from the ports tree.


----------



## ephemera (Jun 5, 2009)

Frenzy is awesome, it's my favorite live-cd.

Unfortunately, it looks the lead dev. has left the project and development has been discontinued.


----------

